# Effects on Muscle Growth/Development...?



## Unregistered (Mar 18, 2005)

I'm pretty sure there is no scientific proof of the connection between muscle deterioration and smoking. I've been smoking for years and recently I put on a little extra weight, which I intend on turning into muscle. I haven't smoked in a few weeks and the buffing is going well, but I want to be able to smoke again! A friend of mine is keen on body building and he wouldn't touch the stuff. He must have heard something I didn't. Though he never mentions where he gets his information. I'm convinced it doesn't actually deteriorate muscle though. More like it just makes you not want to work out, and deteriorates muscle through idleness.

Anyway has anyone got anything to say on this subject. Anyone successfully built muscle whilst keeping up a regular habit? I need some proper input on this, cos at the moment I'm going on the fact that Kevin Spacey's character in American Beauty lifts weights whilst smoking pot, so it must be ok...


----------



## cincy boy (Mar 18, 2005)

The main thing that makes you lose muscel is being lazy I work out every other day on my dads bowflex and usally swim some laps at the YMCA smoking dose effect you but not by losing muscel mass Its just the dont want to do aspect of it all my advice is work out In the morning and after you get all your shit done then blaze out make sure you eat well in the morning too that always helps 

             hope I answered your question


----------



## Unregistered (Mar 18, 2005)

Yeah. Thanks for replying man. I'm just looking for instances where people, such as yourself, have managed to work out and smoke without any serious problems.

And I agree with your morning work-out, evening blazing session idea. It really is the only way to do it.


----------



## Unregistered (Apr 12, 2005)

i was looking for information on this and its nothing concrete. i have been smoking just about everynight and working out about 3 times a week extremly hard. I broke my foot in august and hit a plateau due to a change in everything becasue of the cast on my foot. I do notice my stregth is down when i smoke as compared to when i dont smoek for 2 or 3 days. Reps and wieght lifted, i dont kno if it is a direct connection but i would love to know if im not getting as cut as i would be or gaining as much muslce as i would NOT smoking marijuana. I used to have a bigger chest than i do now but i feel like things were thrown off becasue of my foot, or is it smoking? i cant figure it out so any information would beneficail


----------



## Goldie (Apr 12, 2005)

Why don`t you register and have a seat, so we can discuss this further?

PS - smoking - inhaling - ANYthing - is bad for for your health. But you know that.


----------



## notthecops (Apr 13, 2005)

I have several friends who are REALLY into bodybuilding, and smoke about a nickel (7grams)a day.  They do what Cincy said.  Work out first thing in the AM, THEN smoke your MJ.  As for me, I'm just a fat lazy burnout.  No way you'll catch me working out!! lmao


----------



## Weeddog (Apr 13, 2005)

I'm with NTC   you wont catch me workin out...   i'm too lazy...


----------



## Goldie (Apr 14, 2005)

LOL - growing IS a workout - bend, stretch, twist, lift, carry - lol


----------



## Amerowolf (Apr 14, 2005)

Heh, Tell me about it. I have to walk a long ways with my backpack full of water and plant food just to get to my babies.

That's enough of a workout for me.


----------



## Goldie (Apr 15, 2005)

Ame - guerilla growing? Too cool - start a post!


----------



## mtd007 (Apr 18, 2005)

I have been consistently working out 3 times a week and smoking pretty much on an everyday basis for a few years now.  I am cut and nobody would suspect me of smoking pot, however many people ask me about my workout habits.  Could I have made greater gains if I wouldn't have smoked, probably.  Would it be that noticable though, I doubt it.  

I am not out to look like or compete like a bodybuilder, just the classic lean muscular look.  I actually got into weight lifting with an old roommate and we would take a couple of bingers before our workout and it went fine.  I have some chronic now and if i have a good workout and then smoke sometime afterwards I make it my little reward for busting my ass then i can sit on my ass.  

All in all, if you want to run a marathon or do a lot of cardio marijauna can make it harder; but as far as lifting weights go it is not going to effect muscle growth, but it will effect you and the way you go about wanting to grow muscle.  Fort Collins, CO has some great dank.  

Smoke and lift on.


----------



## Unregistered (May 5, 2005)

I smoke weed everyday.  I also work out every day.  I have been smoking for about 2 years and working out hard every day for about a year and a half.

I was 175 lbs when i started working out, and i am now 215lbss .  Yet i have still questioned and somewhat suspected that weed effects the muscle response i get when working out.  Half the time i am in the gym i am high, but no one would ever suspect it because i am a "meat head".   Often times i have had people ask about my  in work out routines and be interested in how i got so big. 

Therefore i conclude that weed doesnt effect actual muscle growth so much, rahter it effects motivation to burn out final reps in the gym , or to even go to the gym for some peoiple.


----------



## Unregistered (May 6, 2005)

I started this thread a few months ago and got some good feedback, so I just thought it was only fair to call over and give an update. I'm not going to say whether or not I think smoking damages muscle growth - because I have no way of knowing whether it does or not. All I can do is describe my own scenario.

Since beginning this thread I have continued with both my workouts and smoking (I could never stop seeing Jenny). I bought myself a bench press and new weights. What I've been doing is lifting weights in the afternoon for an hour or two every other day or every third day, and then smoking at night. Not too much smoking. Maybe between 1 and 3 hefty Joints a night. And also drinking a Protein shake after my workout.

The results so far have been good. I have noticed good improvements in my muscle mass. As some of you have already stated there is always that niggling thought in the back of your mind: "Would the workout be more effective if I wasn't smoking". Frankly I don't give a shit. I'm able to smoke and gain muscle and I aint in no hurry to enter the Mr. Universe contest. I don't want a big body anyway. Just a lean/muscular physique, so for the foreseeable future I will continue to blast!

So thanks to everyone for your feedback. If people keep posting their own stories we can hopefully dispel some of the rumours regarding smoking and muscle growth, and put our minds at rest.

Cheers and Happy Blasting!


----------



## JennysMan (May 6, 2005)

By the way: Since this is a really cool and useful forum I decided to register. Howdy!


The Poster Formerly Known As "Unregistered" in the previous post.


----------



## lordhippy (Nov 30, 2008)

I am a 42 year old male who has been smoking IT for 27 years now, when I was 15/16 i started working out, ate loads up to 10,000 calories per day ( I also have a high metabolism) at my peak i got to near 300lbs i am 198cm tall, I still smoke but have not worked out in 18 years, I still have 17 inch biceps and they are still solid although some 6 inches smaller, I dont have a beer gut or anything like that, and in fact nobody believes me when i tell them that I am 42 most people think I am still mid 30s, I put this down to the fact that I do not get stressed (hence the smoke) so I am living proof that smoking weed will not mess you up, and all the hogwash that it is harmful is just to stop people from doing it, dont listen, enjoy life, as you only have one! better to die happy than to stress yourself into an early grave, HAIL SATIVA!!!!!


----------



## willienelson (Dec 22, 2008)

thank you for this info lordhippy im gonna continue to bill up  before i work out at school : )


----------



## Trent45 (Dec 22, 2008)

Back when I used to be a weight-junky I always heard that smokers and weed smokers that lift weights will not be able to develop their chest and pec muscles as well as those who do not. Dunno if there is any proof to this. It was referred to as "b**** chest"


----------



## eastla_kushsmoka (Dec 23, 2008)

i heard any type of smoke eats away at the muscles all i know is when i started to bench press what i would lift with ease now felt like 3x that amount but workin construction kinda helped out a bit that and my daily mike rowe burpee routine


----------



## umbra (Dec 23, 2008)

Not sure if I am proof of anything or not. I've been smoking daily for 38 years. Been lifting weights 25 years. I was a power lifter. After competing as a power lifter I stumbled into muay thai and bjj. Competed in mma for 7 years. Still workout at gym and still smoke daily. I no longer compete but still look like I used to.


----------



## noneedforalarm (Dec 23, 2008)

notthecops said:
			
		

> I have several friends who are REALLY into bodybuilding, and smoke about a nickel (7grams)a day.  They do what Cincy said.  Work out first thing in the AM, THEN smoke your MJ.  As for me, I'm just a fat lazy burnout.  No way you'll catch me working out!! lmao


since when was a nickel 7 grams? haha


----------



## umbra (Dec 23, 2008)

noneedforalarm said:
			
		

> since when was a nickel 7 grams? haha



Since before your time. Pot used to be $20/oz. Nickle bag was $5.00 for 7grams.


----------



## eastla_kushsmoka (Dec 23, 2008)

A Dub Sack Is 7 Now N Days A Nickel Is 2.5 Grams


----------



## kasgrow (Dec 23, 2008)

I have worked out with weights since I was a kid and I am 43 now. I smoke before I work out and when I worked out at home I smoked while I was working out. I have been able to use both together to come back from back surgery strong. Weed may make you feel lazy but it relaxes and calms you as well. It helps with the muscle spasms that can come with working out. It seemed to work for Arnold. Everyone knows he was a toker. Either you have got it or you don't. If you have the drive it will help you but if you don't you will get lazy quick.


----------



## Weezy (Dec 26, 2008)

"The Gov-na" Arnold Schwarzenegger was smoking a joint in the movie "Pumping Iron" so there you have it... 

I work out before I would smoke but I don't smoke until after I eat after working out (or drink a big whey protein shake).

*That's hilarious on the above post...I never got to the second page before posting this


----------



## willienelson (Dec 26, 2008)

realy? im gunna get b**** t*ts dam it


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 26, 2008)

Unregistered said:
			
		

> Yeah. Thanks for replying man. I'm just looking for instances where people, such as yourself, have managed to work out and smoke without any serious problems.
> 
> And I agree with your morning work-out, evening blazing session idea. It really is the only way to do it.


 
I am 52 yes old,,been smoking weed since I was 17. I walk a couple miles a day and do pushups. Im not braggen but I get compliments all the time. People dont believe me and my wife are 52 and 56. Hell,,I know Pro Football players Personally, who smoke weed. They smoke all the damn time.I see no muscle loss in me are those guys. Brain Cells maybe,,,:shocked:


----------



## xxdjbud420xx (Feb 5, 2009)

The only thing i can think of is that it affects your lung capacity and then that affects blood flow to your muscles.  Im sure that affects muscle growth.  Idk?


----------



## MindzEye (Feb 5, 2009)

Marijuana has no effect on muscle, I am 5'9 240lbs and 7% body fat, I work out 5 times a week and Ive been smoking weed for 14 years nearly every day...

Marijuana helps me with the strict diet I must follow to gain my muscle, 6000 calories a day, low fat, with 250+ grams of protien a day.... When I get the munchies i eat chicken steak or fish, brown rice, sweet potatoes, salad, and fruits.... I eat 5 full meals a day... Food is just as important as working out, you have to feed your muscles, also rest is just as important because muscle grows when it heals

Just wanted to add one thing, you cant turn fat into muscle, it doesnt work that way. You can burn fat and gain muscle but never turn fat into muscle....
Thats a big myth thats out there....

You should read some books about body building, Arnolds encyclopedia of body building is one of the best books out there....

Im a serious body builder thats why I have Arnold on the cover of high times for my avatar


----------



## TentFarmer (Feb 8, 2009)

Micheal Phelps.  Word.


----------



## intellenoob (Feb 17, 2009)

seriously, think about all the athletes in the world. alcohol's the worst thing for ne kind of athlete. i kno i was a wrestler in hs, i couldn't drink cus it woulda put me overweight. it was tough dealing w/ the munchies tho. but it really helps relieve soreness. it helped a lot during football (American) double sessions. nebody else remember that living hell of heat, humidity, vomit, and feeling like ur gna die?


----------



## AllTheLovelyPeople (Mar 4, 2009)

IMHO I seem to find evening smokes are the best. Smoking before activities of high importance is usually not a good idea due to the fact that you will be less likely to carry out your responsibility or you won't perform as well as you normally would. Plus, if you finish all your busy work there is nothing better at the end of the day then some danky danky to do its thang on you . 

Smoking at night is also close to perfection due to the fact that you can regulate your sleeping patterns extremely easy; smoking at an earlier time will knock you out before you normally would, changing your regular sleeping patterns. AND! I have heard (High Focus Chemical Dependency staff) that smoking before you go to sleep inhibits dreaming and in turn increases the intensity of your dreams when you don't smoke before you sleep. Now that's awesome to me


----------



## clanchattan (Mar 4, 2009)

i remember................. 

watch the language bud.


----------



## intellenoob (Mar 8, 2009)

sry, i just edited it. thnks for the heads up. sometimes it just slips out. but yeah i remember my 1st double sesion i realized pro athletes deserve what they make.


----------



## powerplanter (Mar 12, 2009)

What you have to remember is that MJ probably works as a muscle relaxant.  Therefore if you smoke before you work out you will probably won't lift as much as when your not high.  As far as muscle being eaten away, you might want to talk to Michale Phelps.  He seems to be ok.


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 12, 2009)

I am not a body builder at all, but I have been going to the gym approx 5 times a week the last year, minus the time I had surgery.  But I do have a little something to contribute.  Bear with me.  

One night I went to the gym.  I planned on doing an hour on the treadmill.  I ate a mj brownie just before I left assuming it would be a good hour before it kicked in anyways.  On the drive to the club my phone rings and I sit in the parking lot gabbing with my friend for 20 minutes.  Then I go on and get going on my machine.  All is well.  I am at a great pace, jamming out to my tunes, no problems.  Then outta no where I had to slow everything down.  The brownie kicked in.    I couldn't keep up anymore.

Now I know lifting weights and using a treadmill are 2 completely different things, but damn.....my performance was very compromised when my magic brownie kicked in.  

That's all.  Carry on.

And damn, just noticed this thread is like 4 yrs old.....lmao.


----------



## phatpharmer (Mar 12, 2009)

Tommy Chong has said numerous times he smoked weed all the time with Arnold Swazanager when he was training for his second Mr.universe!


----------



## MindzEye (Mar 12, 2009)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> I am not a body builder at all, but I have been going to the gym approx 5 times a week the last year, minus the time I had surgery.  But I do have a little something to contribute.  Bear with me.
> 
> One night I went to the gym.  I planned on doing an hour on the treadmill.  I ate a mj brownie just before I left assuming it would be a good hour before it kicked in anyways.  On the drive to the club my phone rings and I sit in the parking lot gabbing with my friend for 20 minutes.  Then I go on and get going on my machine.  All is well.  I am at a great pace, jamming out to my tunes, no problems.  Then outta no where I had to slow everything down.  The brownie kicked in.    I couldn't keep up anymore.
> 
> ...



I never said anything about working out high lol, I went from 140lb shrimp to 240 lbs ripped, I didnt work out high lol but I did smoke every day!! Keep workin it smokinmom, your probably smokin in more than one way if you have been working out that much


----------



## middieman440 (Mar 13, 2009)

they say thc lower's testosterone levels wich is what helps build muscle...if you eat right and use free weights you will deff add muscle but since you say you gained weight im thinking "fat" you wont loose or gain weight at first but you will turn the blub into muscle..as for smoking and lifting my best advice that has worked for me as well as others i know is do your workouts in the mourning "free weights and cardio either same day or seprate try to hit the weights 3 times a week..and smoke mid day never before you sleep since your bodys testosterone levels are elvating at night while you sleep to build and recooperate<<bad spelling>>your muscle that you just ripped apart<<the burning sensation you get or better known as the pump... while lifting..just my thoughts and how i do it on a daily basis...take hydroxy cut with some creatine and protein powder and your good to go also note if you take these 3 supplements by muscle tech called 1.cell tech.2.nitro tech and hydroxycut for 12 weeks and follow a good diet and exercize program you will lose the fat and gain somewhere between 12-15 pounds of muscle with some added water weight from the cell tech.....


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 13, 2009)

MindzEye said:
			
		

> I never said anything about working out high lol, I went from 140lb shrimp to 240 lbs ripped, I didnt work out high lol but I did smoke every day!! Keep workin it smokinmom, your probably smokin in more than one way if you have been working out that much


 
Thanks Mindzeye.  A few yrs of neglect on top of a few yrs of birthing babes, I am just trying to get back in shape.  Still a little bit to go yet.  I enjoy it a lot, particularly the *eye candy*.  :hubba:


----------



## MindzEye (Mar 13, 2009)

middieman440 said:
			
		

> they say thc lower's testosterone levels wich is what helps build muscle...if you eat right and use free weights you will deff add muscle but since you say you gained weight im thinking "fat" you wont loose or gain weight at first but you will turn the blub into muscle..as for smoking and lifting my best advice that has worked for me as well as others i know is do your workouts in the mourning "free weights and cardio either same day or seprate try to hit the weights 3 times a week..and smoke mid day never before you sleep since your bodys testosterone levels are elvating at night while you sleep to build and recooperate<<bad spelling>>your muscle that you just ripped apart<<the burning sensation you get or better known as the pump... while lifting..just my thoughts and how i do it on a daily basis...take hydroxy cut with some creatine and protein powder and your good to go also note if you take these 3 supplements by muscle tech called 1.cell tech.2.nitro tech and hydroxycut for 12 weeks and follow a good diet and exercize program you will lose the fat and gain somewhere between 12-15 pounds of muscle with some added water weight from the cell tech.....



Ive never heard of marijuana lowering testosterone levels.... You have a link to any studys on it?

And if it does you can do like every other body builder does and supplement testosterone...


----------



## MindzEye (Mar 13, 2009)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> Thanks Mindzeye.  A few yrs of neglect on top of a few yrs of birthing babes, I am just trying to get back in shape.  Still a little bit to go yet.  I enjoy it a lot, particularly the *eye candy*.  :hubba:



Yes there is a lot of sweetness at gym's, I have to keep my blinders on because Im married and Im a good guy, and Lord knows I loooove the ladies


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 13, 2009)

MindzEye said:
			
		

> Yes there is a lot of sweetness at gym's, I have to keep my blinders on because Im married and Im a good guy, and Lord knows I loooove the ladies


 
I'm married too, but nothin wrong with just lookin.


----------



## valleyboy (Mar 13, 2009)

Unregistered said:
			
		

> I'm pretty sure there is no scientific proof of the connection between muscle deterioration and smoking. I've been smoking for years and recently I put on a little extra weight, which I intend on turning into muscle. I haven't smoked in a few weeks and the buffing is going well, but I want to be able to smoke again! A friend of mine is keen on body building and he wouldn't touch the stuff. He must have heard something I didn't. Though he never mentions where he gets his information. I'm convinced it doesn't actually deteriorate muscle though. More like it just makes you not want to work out, and deteriorates muscle through idleness.
> 
> Anyway has anyone got anything to say on this subject. Anyone successfully built muscle whilst keeping up a regular habit? I need some proper input on this, cos at the moment I'm going on the fact that Kevin Spacey's character in American Beauty lifts weights whilst smoking pot, so it must be ok...


lol i medicate multiple times a day, and have been for the past 4-5 years, however i've only been working out for about 3 years and i've gained more strength than most guys i know who have been working out longer and sober as can be. if anything i'd say it benefits bodybuilding, it lets you munch down more! and calories is what really builds muscle. some say it makes you lazy but i think thats all personal issues. i always make time to work out, it keeps your heart and mind healthy!

hell ARNOLD did it, look at how jacked he was! you'll find more serious bodybuilders smoke rather than drink alcohol, which has horrible affects on vitamin and mineral absorption as well muscle tissue repair.. and also fries your brain. keep burnin and if your friend tells you anything, say what i say, "thanks for your advice man, i'll it into consideration".


----------



## MindzEye (Mar 13, 2009)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> I'm married too, but nothin wrong with just lookin.



For some people that, I dont do well with temptation and Ive learned to stay clear of the things that temp me LOl...


----------



## Spa22 (Feb 11, 2010)

I've recently became a personal trainer. I'm in great shape and things are just getting better. I've smoked for quite some time now. As for the two together, i've asked myself the same question. No worries, smoking as absolutely no affect on building muscle. I actually only smoke after my workouts (when its just me, not around clients of course), it's a great way to relax.


----------

